# First soil analysis in on my SE Florida St. Augustine



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Two tests done...one for the front yard and one for the side. They match up pretty well. I was a bit surprised that the levels were as decent as they are, but need to deal with the low K. After all the other reports of Florida having high P (especially for Milo users), I thought that would be higher too.

I haven't found much on low manganese, other than not to worry too much about micros unless there is an obvious problem with all other levels ok.

For fertilizer on-hand, I have Sunniland Pro 15/0/15, Milo, and the Sunniland Milo clone. Thinking of splitting the apps into bi-weekly instead of monthly, unless others recommend differently?

For pH, the local extension told me "it's nearly impossible to lower your pH due to the limestone content in our county". I'm at 7-7.5...thoughts on trying to bump that down and if it's worth it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are deficient in potassium. The 15-0-15 would be a nice choice. A product with just potassium (SOP) will allow you to apply potassium without making the st. grow like crazy.

You don't need more Milo and can save the money by just using AMS or urea. You can try elemental sulfur for the pH, but don't expect a long term change. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I'm trying to track down SOP now, but seems to be a unicorn. SiteOne lists a few, but not in stock.


----------



## Goose165 (Jun 10, 2019)

LHP_Grass said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm trying to track down SOP now, but seems to be a unicorn. SiteOne lists a few, but not in stock.


If you are still looking, I just ordered 50lbs bag of 0-0-50 Sulfate of Potash from SeedWorld.com


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Goose165 said:


> LHP_Grass said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. I'm trying to track down SOP now, but seems to be a unicorn. SiteOne lists a few, but not in stock.
> ...


Thanks... unfortunately, shipping kills it. The cheapest option is over $81. I got some for now, but still hoping to find a reasonable price some day.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Go to your local feed store they will kill those prices


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I can't find a feed store that has it...or even a feed store. Hopefully I'm just not searching correctly. Any ideas for one near 33064?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did a quick search. I don't think this place will have ferts, but they should be able to point you in the right direction.

Sanders Seed Co Inc
8843 Jaspers Dr, Boynton Beach, FL 33472
(561) 736-2823
https://maps.app.goo.gl/HHMzco7cZVcztj1E9

Helena is a good fert supplier. Not all of their locations do turf, but check them out.
Helena Chemical
1336 NW Ave L, Belle Glade, FL 33430
(561) 996-6200
https://maps.app.goo.gl/MeasD8KAmVJR8CLj6

Lastly SiteOne should have 0-0-20 https://www.siteone.com/en/510270-lesco-fertilizer-0-0-20-100-sop-50-lb/p/358581
https://goo.gl/maps/dbf7gx3Dsax9eW747


----------

